# Results after calibrating with XT32



## bmakel (Jan 26, 2013)

Does anybody with a Onkyo 818 have any issues with it making the speakers WAY too bright after calibration? I ran it correctly, even tried different mics but all had the same results. This is my third receiver with Audyssey. Never had this issue before. I read the audyssey website up and down and followed the procedure perfectly. I would appreciate any help.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bmakel said:


> Does anybody with a Onkyo 818 have any issues with it making the speakers WAY too bright after calibration? I ran it correctly, even tried different mics but all had the same results. This is my third receiver with Audyssey. Never had this issue before. I read the audyssey website up and down and followed the procedure perfectly. I would appreciate any help.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using HTShack


Hello,
I do not have an 818, but have used XT32 for almost 2 years. First off, you should really only use the Audyssey Microphone that came with the 818 or at worst case one from another XT32 AVR/SSP. Still better to play it safe and use the one that came with your AVR.

Have you tried listening in a THX Mode with ReEQ set to off? That is the only way to get the Audyssey Flat Curve on an Onkyo. With Denon AVR/SSP's, you can toggle between a Flat Curve and Denon's targeted curve. Regardless, a Flat Curve might be to your liking.

I have never come across anyone really having such an issue as described. Also, did you use a Tripod to place the Microphone on?
Best,
J


----------



## bmakel (Jan 26, 2013)

I org used the mic that came with the unit. The only reason I tried the other mics is because I had such bad results. I always run test on a tripod. It literally makes my B&Ws sound like they have 5 additional tweeters. It sounds like its boosting frequency above 10k by about 6db. Everything below that sounds good. On my Denon I could see the freq graph after audyssey but I can't do that on the Onkyo so it's hard to verify exactly what freq it's boosting. Believe me, I never heard of this issue either until I researched it. 
http://forums.onkyousa.com/viewtopic.php?p=1515&sid=14c15ab3ba326c9e63e2267a26c02a94

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

I would try the Flat Curve by switching to a THX Mode and turning off ReEQ. So with Audyssey set to off the B&W's sound fine?


----------



## bmakel (Jan 26, 2013)

Flat (which is music on the Onkyo) makes the speakers even brighter. Yes with it turned off they sound fine. On the other receivers with it turned on, they sound better except for this receiver. Friend bought his Onkyo 809 over. Hooked up the mains and ran his XT. His worked fine. I just wanted to try another Onkyo since this is my first one so we tried his.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bmakel said:


> Flat (which is music on the Onkyo) makes the speakers even brighter. Yes with it turned off they sound fine. On the other receivers with it turned on, they sound better except for this receiver. Friend bought his Onkyo 809 over. Hooked up the mains and ran his XT. His worked fine. I just wanted to try another Onkyo since this is my first one so we tried his.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using HTShack


How is flat Music Mode on the Onkyo? The only reason the Onkyo's even have a Flat Curve is due to THX requiring it. Thus it must be in THX Cinema or other THX Modes in order to access the Flat Curve. And again ReEQ must be turned off.


----------



## primetimeguy (Jun 3, 2006)

Jungle Jack said:


> How is flat Music Mode on the Onkyo? The only reason the Onkyo's even have a Flat Curve is due to THX requiring it. Thus it must be in THX Cinema or other THX Modes in order to access the Flat Curve. And again ReEQ must be turned off.


Newer Onkyo have flat and audyssey reference curves, they are called music and movie respectively.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

primetimeguy said:


> Newer Onkyo have flat and audyssey reference curves, they are called music and movie respectively.


Hello,
I am really glad that has changed.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bmakel (Jan 26, 2013)

The problem is that on mine, music is unlistenable.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

When your running the calibration do you have the mic at ear level pointing up and away from any soft absorbing material?


----------



## bmakel (Jan 26, 2013)

Mic is pointed straight up. Thought about recliners absorbing highs so I ran it with the recliners removed. Yes it's at ear height and always run on a tripod. Like I said..this is the only receiver I have had this issue.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## bmakel (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok ppl. I'm trying a new 818 now. Will let you know if I hear a difference on the brightness.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ya, keep us informed, that was a strange issue.


----------



## bmakel (Jan 26, 2013)

IT WAS THE RECEIVER!! New one sounds SO much better. Thanks everyone listening while I cried like a baby..lol. I love this forum.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh thank goodness mate - glad you got it sorted out. Happy listening!


----------



## kcampbell (Feb 16, 2013)

I have been having my 818 for a few weeks and ran the calibration several times and every time it didn't sound right. I did a firmware update and reran it and it definitely sounded much better. 

Kenny


----------



## bmakel (Jan 26, 2013)

How did it sound before the firmware upgrade?

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## kcampbell (Feb 16, 2013)

It did sound on the bright side. I also noticed after calibration when I checked the settings, the F & C distance where pretty close but the sub was off by a lot(once it read at 30', then at 25'). It also had the sub levels way down. Once I did the update, the measurements were pretty close. It still needs some tweaking (thus is why I am here!)

Kenny


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Distance is not about "actual measured distance" but what the mic hears for delays and phase. Particularly the sub channel it is normal to have a distance twice as much as an actual measurement. It is usually best to leave it at the setting that is chosen.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

kcampbell said:


> It did sound on the bright side. I also noticed after calibration when I checked the settings, the F & C distance where pretty close but the sub was off by a lot(once it read at 30', then at 25'). It also had the sub levels way down. Once I did the update, the measurements were pretty close. It still needs some tweaking (thus is why I am here!)
> 
> Kenny


Kenny,
While somewhat lacking in consensus, I always use an SPL Meter after performing MultEQ. As for concerns about subwoofer distance and level, subwoofers are notoriously difficult to get an accurate distance due to all of the reflections and so forth from room interaction.

I have found that XT32 has done a far better job at getting the levels correctly with the exception of the Surrounds which always seem to measure far too low. They are so low that I have to change level band on my SPL Meter to see what the reading is.

I am guessing that using electrostatic speakers might have something to do with why the levels are so far below 75db's on the Surrounds. However, the distance results are pretty spot on in regards to the subwoofers, but my levels too tend to measure around 65db's. Do note that the subwoofer is a very difficult transducer to accurately measure.
I do raise my subwoofers to 80db's out of personal preference.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bmakel (Jan 26, 2013)

I aid the same prob with low rears with xt32 denon. With the onkyo 819 it always gets the rear right

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------

